# Congratualations!



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

Cmon bucks fans, you are officially the least visited NBA team forum.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would post in here more often but it is basically me,ostertag-fan,sportsfan,and MJG with the occasional posters.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Not much can be done about it without some new Bucks fans signing up. There's only a handful of fans and supporters here, it's tough to have a good group conversations amongst a couple of people. Anyone out there either a closet Bucks fan or know someone who loves Milwaukee? Post here and tell your friends to post here! We need your support


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I post everywhere, but there just isn't much about the Bucks that's worth posting! OK they've exceeded ppl's expectations this yr, Redd's an all-star, D-Mas has had some nice dunks, but otherwise they're 
how 'bout I'll start a thread on the Bucks if they make it past the 1st round of the playoffs


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I post everywhere, but there just isn't much about the Bucks that's worth posting! OK they've exceeded ppl's expectations this yr, Redd's an all-star, D-Mas has had some nice dunks, but otherwise they're
> how 'bout I'll start a thread on the Bucks if they make it past the 1st round of the playoffs


Heh feel free. Anything to start some chatter.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

More threads = More discussions = More traffic


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey I'm somewhat of a Bucks fan since they picked up Van Horn.

I'll stop by.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> Hey I'm somewhat of a Bucks fan since they picked up Van Horn.
> 
> I'll stop by.


A Van Horn fan? That may be a rarer sight than a Bucks fan :grinning: I had always been indifferent about the guy, not especially liking him or disliking him. However, when I saw how much he got trashed by so many people and how he rarely got credit for any of the good things he did, I became a supporter of his. Maybe people just expect too much out of him because of his draft position and huge contract, because he's always seemed like a solid player to me. Not a star, but an excellent second or third fiddle.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

I've always liked Van Horn.I've always felt that he could be an incredible matchup problem for his defender.

Myself,I've only started rooting for the Bucks this season.Ford's my favorite rookie,and I love Redd's shot.Glad to see that they have a good chance of making the playoffs instead of being the lottery team that everyone has speculated them to be before the season started.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

KVH is given way less respect than what his game deserves. Guys just expect way too much from him, he's underrated IMO.

Ford's my main man, especially since he's about my height and plays the same position as me, I want him to succeed in the league.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

KVH's talent isn't underrated. He's always raised expectations wherever he's gone and then 9 times out of 10 disappointed when his team most needed him. He's a good 3rd option. Don't expect him to lead or carry a team in the clutch.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Yes, it's pretty obvious he won't be a superstar, but he can be an extremely competent 2nd option.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

tj ford is mah boy so i guess you could say i like the bucks to an extent but there isnt really anything to talk bout when it comes to the bucks.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> I post everywhere, but there just isn't much about the Bucks that's worth posting! OK they've exceeded ppl's expectations this yr, Redd's an all-star, D-Mas has had some nice dunks, but otherwise they're
> how 'bout I'll start a thread on the Bucks if they make it past the 1st round of the playoffs



They were expected to be one of the worst teams in the league, and now they are fighting for the 4th seed in the playoffs? I would say that is something to talk about.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

I haven't posted much lately cause the team is breaking my heart :laugh: They take L.A. to OT before losing, beat the best team (record-wise) in the West on their court, then lose to Golden freaking State! So much for any momentum to be taken from the Sacto game.
Atlanta helped last night by beating the Hornets, now let's see if we can capitalize, beat the Bulls, and get back within a game of the 4th spot.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>twinz2gether</b>!
> Cmon bucks fans, you are officially the least visited NBA team forum.


I'd rather have low traffic than a forum filled with trolling, haters, and all the crap you see in other forums.


----------



## sportsfan (Jan 25, 2004)

Now that's more like it. Play with intensity, hustle, depth off the bench to work around injuries, and finish strong. 
As a bonus, Hornets lose to the Suns (didn't even know they were playing tonight!). Half-game out of the 4th spot....


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> Now that's more like it. Play with intensity, hustle, depth off the bench to work around injuries, and finish strong.
> As a bonus, Hornets lose to the Suns (didn't even know they were playing tonight!). Half-game out of the 4th spot....


Not only are the Bucks nipping at the Hornets heels in real life, but they are on BBB too -- with this post, we're only three behind them. This thread could be obsolete by tomorrow.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

I haven't posted because I spent last week in Amsterdam :cheers: 

The Bucks are among the most underrated teams in the league. Its a shame that they get so few opprotunities to show their team on a national level.

KVH is like Juwan Howard. They both put up solid numbers, but are considered overpaid and will never be the leader of a team who goes deep into the playoffs.


----------

